# Columbus Police Fatally Shoot Black Teen Who Called Them for Help, Aunt Says



## PatDM'T (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## silverbuttons (Apr 21, 2021)

wow.


----------



## mensa (Apr 21, 2021)

I can't watch the video, but why didn't they just use pepper spray, or taser her?


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 21, 2021)

We watched the video and we were enraged. Then dh watched it in slow motion and he saw the knife and because of that the officer will get off.
I thought it was an active fight and the officer pulled up shooting. But when the officer pulled up the girls were just arguing, and as the officer approached the fight broke out. The officer saw the knife then pulled out his gun.

Dh is upset the girl didnt stop swinging the knife when she saw the officer. I told him she most likely didnt see the officer but he is standing in front of her so it is hard to say she didnt see the officer.

I still dont think the officer should have shot her like that but she was wielding a knife and trying to stab the girls and what if she would have stabbed someone then the officer would have been blamed for not intervening. It's sad. May the young lady RIP.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 21, 2021)

mensa said:


> I can't watch the video, but why didn't they just use pepper spray, or taser her?


Her back was against the officer so pepper spray wouldnt have worked.

I think they could have tasered her. The victim was turned away from the officer and she had another girl (dressed in pink) pinned against the car trying to stab/cut her so the officer shot her.

Also The girl in pink wasnt actively trying to fight anybody. The girl in pink was standing in front of the house when the officer approached. So it could have appeared to the officer that the victim was going around trying to stab innocent bystanders.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 21, 2021)

I heard about this story yesterday evening. Very sad. I haven't watched the video but there had to be better way to descalate the situation besides shooting this 15 year old girl four times.


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 21, 2021)

I just watched
the video and IMO
the cop may have
been justified.

By the girl
swinging the knife,
the other girl was in
imminent danger so
use of deadly force
is allowed but I believe
only if lesser force
would not have worked.



Spoiler: Use of Deadly Force Law



§ 1047.7 *Use of deadly force*.
(a) Deadly force means that force which a reasonable person would consider likely to cause death or serious bodily harm. Its use may be justified only under conditions of extreme necessity, when all lesser means have failed or cannot reasonably be employed. A protective force officer is authorized to use deadly force only when one or more of the following circumstances exists:

(1) *Self-Defense*. When deadly force reasonably appears to be necessary to protect a protective force officer who reasonably believes himself or herself to be in imminent danger of death or serious bodily harm.

(2) *Serious offenses against persons*. When deadly force reasonably appears to be necessary to prevent the commission of a serious offense against a person(s) in circumstances presenting an imminent danger of death or serious bodily harm (e.g. sabotage of an occupied facility by explosives).

(3) *Nuclear weapons or nuclear explosive devices*. When deadly force reasonably appears to be necessary to prevent the theft, sabotage, or unauthorized control of a nuclear weapon or nuclear explosive device.

(4) *Special nuclear material*. When deadly force reasonably appears to be necessary to prevent the theft, sabotage, or unauthorized control of special nuclear material from an area of a fixed site or from a shipment where Category II or greater quantities are known or reasonably believed to be present.

(5) *Apprehension*. When deadly force reasonably appears to be necessary to apprehend or prevent the escape of a person reasonably believed to: (i) have committed an offense of the nature specified in paragraphs (a)(1) through (a)(4) 1 of this section; or (ii) be escaping by use of a weapon or explosive or who otherwise indicates that he or she poses a significant threat of death or serious bodily harm to the protective force officer or others unless apprehended without delay.

These offenses are considered by the Department of Energy to pose a significant threat of death or serious bodily harm.

(b) *Additional Considerations Involving Firearms*. If it becomes necessary to use a firearm, the following precautions shall be observed:

(1) A warning, e.g. an order to halt, shall be given, if feasible, before a shot is fired.

(2) Warning shots shall not be fired.



I think lesser force
like a taser
would have worked,
but maybe there is
an argument as to
why it would not
have worked.

Also if cop did
not order her to
stop, that might
be a problem.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 21, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I just watched
> the video and IMO
> the cop may have
> been justified.
> ...


This one is tough because she wasn't unarmed nor passive.   He did tell her to " get down" several times before shooting.

This reminds me of the black cop that killed the white lady with the scissors coming at him.    He had even more time but he shot and killed her.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 21, 2021)

I can't watch these videos, I know how they end


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 21, 2021)

I haven’t watched the video but it seems that more often than not situations involving police and Black people start at the top tier and there’s no where left to go.    They go from 0-60 in a millisecond. The police have no de-escalation process for Black people.  They immediately start yelling and dropping f-bombs and expecting to use some kind of force.  It’s a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 21, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven’t watched the video but it seems that more often than not situations involving police and Black people start at the top tier and there’s no where left to go.    They go from 0-60 in a millisecond. The police have no de-escalation process for Black people.  They immediately start yelling and dropping f-bombs and expecting to use some kind of force.  It’s a self-fulfilling prophecy.



That is true but in this particular case, there really wasnt anytime to de-escalate because the situation went from 0-60, from the girls arguing to punching, to cutting/stabbing all in less than 30 seconds. It was 10 seconds to be exact from the time the officer got out of the car and the first shot.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 21, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> That is true but in this particular case, there really wasnt anytime to de-escalate because the situation went from 0-60, from the girls arguing to punching, to cutting/stabbing all in less than 30 seconds. It was 10 seconds to be exact from the time the officer got out of the car and the first shot.


I’m not saying that there is never a situation that deadly force is not warranted and I don’t know this situation but I’ve seen plenty of others where non-Black people were clearly endangering the lives of the people around them including the police with weapons and cars and lived to tell. I just wonder why deadly force seems to be the first response when it comes to Black people.


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm just amazed that white folk with guns, knives and ARs can get out of a police confrontation alive, but we keep getting shot at for running or wielding what they consider an imminent threat.

Nah, I'm not amazed. Its systemic and a reminder that de-escalation of a white threat isn't treated the same as a black threat. I've been checked out. No more tiredness, anger, or tears I have to give. They keep finding ways to remind us, huh? SMDH.


----------



## Seraphina (Apr 21, 2021)

I doubt this officer will face consequences.  TBH, aside from wishing he'd tased her instead, I don't know that there was an alternative.  She wasn’t  just wielding a knife.  She was actively trying to stab someone that she had pinned against a car. 

I'm annoyed with the dad, though.  I hate for him that he had to watch his girl die in front of him, but he started yelling at the cop that she was a girl when he just got done kicking a teenage girl in the head.


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 21, 2021)

Yeah I just watched the full press conference and the various officer cam videos. IMO there was really nothing else he could have done else the other girl would've been stabbed.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow. I have no words.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 24, 2021)

OK I am back with 
more thoughts on this.

So if you watch
the video, it looks
as if all parties had
not started fighting 
until cops pulled up. 

Perhaps the cops
distracted Ma'Khia's 
rivals so she took that 
opportunity to attack.

With this POV
methinks this cop
and his partner 
were slow to act, 
and that things 
may have ended
on a different note
if they had not
waited as long as
they did to do something.

Why didn't they 
intervene sooner?
Couldn't taser, 
or pepper spray
the way they do 
when they encounter
unruly crowds 
have been better?

Also when did the 
cop with the gun 
see the knife?
If it was right before
he shot her, then why
did he have it out
so early when he
has other options? 

IOW, why isn't intervention
or de-escalation the
first thing they try
when it comes to
blacks?

And people need to
stop talking about her
age as if that excuses
her for wielding a weapon.

Seriously, the response
of cops to black people
is no different from 
the response you 
would have if you
found yourself in a 
wild jungle or strange
land with wild creatures
you think could kill
you any time.

This alleged fear
of us makes no 
sense to me.
Even if we are
more superior
than other races,
we are also pretty
much compliant
and non-threatening 
when treated 
with respect.

But clearly there 
is a segment that is
so KKKish that wears
blue so they can 
just continue doing
what they used to
do in different clothes. 

I hope this case is 
televised because 
the more we learn
the more questions 
than answers I have.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 24, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> OK I am back with
> more thoughts on this.
> 
> So if you watch
> ...


Did you watch the neighbors video by chance?
What I see is as you said the fight hadn't started but did seconds after he got there.  The girl falls and the father kicks the girl on the ground.   The officer is yelling hey, hey as he is trying to break up that fight.   She has the other girl.pinned against the car and you can clearly see her motion to stab and he shoots.
Imo he did what he had to do to save the other girl.  This happened in seconds.  I don't think he had time to pepper spray or taze her.
I don't think he will or should be charged.  But I'll wait for all evidence to come out.


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 24, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> Did you watch the neighbors video?


I do not think so.

Do you have 
the link(s)?
Sorry if it was
posted here.
Kindly point 
me to it.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 24, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I do not think so.
> 
> Do you have
> the link(s)?
> ...


lemme find it...I edited my.post to add my.opinion.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 24, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I do not think so.
> 
> Do you have
> the link(s)?
> ...


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 24, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


>


Oh wow! 

Cop didn't have time
to even process what
was going on.
Not only did he
have her father right
before him using
deadly force on a
woman on the ground, 
out comes a knife.

He had to use 
peripheral vision
to see what was 
about to go down
with Ma'Khia and 
act to stop a murder. 


Jmartjrmd said:


> Did you watch the neighbors video by chance?
> What I see is as you said the fight hadn't started but did seconds after he got there.  The girl falls and the father kicks the girl on the ground.   The officer is yelling hey, hey as he is trying to break up that fight.   She has the other girl.pinned against the car and you can clearly see her motion to stab and he shoots.
> Imo he did what he had to do to save the other girl.  This happened in seconds.  I don't think he had time to pepper spray or take her.
> I don't think he will or should be charged.  But I'll wait for all evidence to come out.



I totally agree with
your assessment. 
Just noticed it after 
responding to the
security camera 
video which I thank
you for posting.

I appreciate the
objective view of 
the neighbor too. 

Such a sad event
all around!


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 24, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


>


What country is 
this I wonder?
Accent sounds 
South African.


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 24, 2021)

I am going to
assume that this
man is mentally ill or
under the influence
of that good good
because his taunting
cops who are trying
to arrest him after
he spat on them,
and the words he
is using to taunt
are way out of order
and uncalled for.


Then his actions of
endangering the
life of the cop just
makes our fight for
respect from cops
all the more difficult.

News clip about
the incident

I am so frustrated
because I just don't
know how the mess
will ever be fixed.

People calling for
cops to have stayed
out of the girls' fight
in this thread
because "girls fight
all the time" make it
sound as if they were
OK with the situation
turning deadly and 
give receipts to
people who say BLM
seems to only apply
when it is white on
black crime but we
shrug about black 
on black. 

Then you have situations
like this one where
cops used restraint on
one of us (I did notice
they appear black) but
then that one eggs
them on and then uses
force against them,
which was deadly as
a train could have
been coming.

Clearly more training
is needed for cops.
There has to be
a way to handle
a madman asking
to be harmed without
putting your own life
or his life in danger.

#FeelingDrained.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 24, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I am going to
> assume that this
> man is mentally ill or
> under the influence
> ...


More needs to be done for sure.  My husband is a LEO albeit in the military now but he said more and more of the good police are leaving and it's going to show down the line.  The pool of applicants is going to change as more departments get desperate to fill those voids.  
I'm used to having people call my husband a pig and sellout but I worry most about his safety.  When he was civilian long, long before we ever met everyone loved him as a PO.  He was well into his army career when we met.
He will be getting out the military soon and wants to continue as  LEO.  It's his passion and I cant say a bad thing about the man.    But I almost wish he would just stay in the army.


----------

